# drying time for emulsion



## vintageracer117 (Jul 18, 2005)

is there a way to speed up the drying for emulsion i've been letting it dry overnite but was looking for a faster way

thanks aaron


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Heated drying cupboard.

It should only take an hour or so to dry.


----------



## Squirts (Feb 17, 2006)

When I first started i built a rack that would stack 5 screens flat spaced about a couple inches apart No Matter how many i had coated 1 or 5 they dried in about 2 hours with a cheap box fan set on low blowing air over them..
except in the winter when it got cold in back..... I now have a forced air heated drying cabnet but still use the simple wood rack when im only coating one or two screens...because its cheaper on the light bill then the heated box... Total investment ...half a sheet of plywood and a couple 2 by 2's...


----------



## Ayres Clothing (Jun 26, 2006)

If you coat the screen with a thin layer of emulsion and use a fan dry it, then it should only take up to 2 hours. I have done a sceen in as little as 1 hour.


----------



## FTWear (Feb 12, 2006)

We inserted a normal hair dryer into the bottom of our drying cupboard. Keep an eye on it - it usually dries all the screens in an hour as long as you have warm air circulation.

Annie


----------



## vintageracer117 (Jul 18, 2005)

thanks for all the help

aaron


----------



## Donsfast (Dec 24, 2008)

This is a grear forum. I have easily searched and found information on everything I have had questions about so far. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## tdigital (Sep 14, 2008)

Dehumidifier. 10 minutes or less in a drying cabinet depending on how many screens.. Search for the post here. Someone else has done it and put up plans. I'm building mine tonight.


----------



## tomgrin (Oct 21, 2008)

tdigital said:


> Dehumidifier. 10 minutes or less in a drying cabinet depending on how many screens.. Search for the post here. Someone else has done it and put up plans. I'm building mine tonight.


We just finished building our drying rack (5' tall, 40pt dehumidifier sitting at the bottom, 9 racks above) this week, and just so you guys know, it's not a plug and play thing. A lot of the pros on here are really helpful in explaining some of the over-sites some of us forget. Building the drying rack is a great idea for some people, but it needs to be vented. Also, the QTY of wet screens and the thickness of the coating will play a HUGE part in this. 

I think if you're looking for specific answers, the best we can tell you is that when people say they get 5-10 mins on the low end and 2 hours on the high end in a drying rack, it's all relevant to these other factors. We thought we'd be done in 30-60 minutes, but found that with 3-4 coated screens, we're waiting appx 2 hours. That's w/ the dehumidifier running and the door left open in light-safe. 

And... we're still coating too thick, even with a nice scoop coater on an upward angle, it just takes a few times to get it down it seems.


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

Takes me about 7-8 mins with a hair dryer. Dry from one side only so you can easily see when it's dry all the way through.


----------



## raw191 (Nov 16, 2008)

I made a drying rack out of the crate my screen printer came in. The top has hinges and turned into a door. I used pvc pipe for my frame "runners" and put one of those electric oil heaters in the base. It's got a fart fan (bathroom fan) installed in the top that I just flip on. Takes about 15min. to dry a screen.


----------



## tdigital (Sep 14, 2008)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t21615.html


----------



## xydrick (Apr 25, 2012)

i use ordinary hair dryer, 5 minutes is good enough. dry one side and you will see how fast it is.


----------



## Designfp3 (Jul 14, 2013)

Does anyone have recommendations for drying emulsions in a drying cabinet? didn't come with time chart.


----------

